# Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht



## captainN (8. April 2012)

*Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

Hallo,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt: ich suche eine vernünftige maus und tastatur zum zocken für linkshänder...preis egal...

habe über google ausser die RAZER DEATHADDER 3500DPI - LEFT HAND EDITION nichts vernünftiges gefunden...


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

Was willst Du mehr? Die Deathadder ist nach wie vor eine der besten Zocker Mäuse. Bei der Tastatur Wäre eine Linkshänder Version eher von Nachteil da diese den Nummernblock Links haben und grundsätzlich nicht im geringsten auf "Gaming" ausgelegt sind.
Es lässt sich natürlich jede symmetrische Maus auch mit Links nutzen. Bei den Tastaturen stehen Dir alle Möglichkeiten offen. Ein ungefähres Budget und gewünschte Funktionen solltest Du schon angeben.


----------



## captainN (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

na dann wirds wohl fast die maus werden, wenns nix besseres gibt...

tastatur: da ich mit dem nummenblock zum spielen benutze , wäre es toll wenn es noch tsten rechts von diesem gäbe die ich dann ebenfalls im spiel programmieren könnte...gibts da was... ??? beleuchtet wäre ebenfalls toll...handballen sollten bequem zum auflegen sein...


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

Wie schon gesagt gibt es Linkshänder Tastaturen mit Nummernblock links, diese haben natürlich rechts vom Nummernblock noch ne menge Tasten die Du nutzen könntest. Zum zocken sind die aber alle nix. Die SideWinder X4 wäre die einzige Rubberdome Tastatur die ich ohne Bauchschmerzen empfehlen kann, da gibt es aber keine links Version. Die Sidewinder X6 hat einen abnehmbaren Nummernblock den man auch links anschließen kann, die ist aber bei weiten nicht so gut wie die X4, es gibt hier aber Leute die mit der zocken und zufrieden sind. Um mehr Tasten nutzen zu können solltest Du Dich auf das Haupttastenfeld um gewöhnen und eher eine "normale" nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

Es gibt auch symetrische Mäuse wie die Zowie AM, die eignet sich damit für beide Hände.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

Bei den Mäusen könntest Du Dich mal bei Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse umschauen da steht eigentlich bei jeder Maus bei ob sie auch mit links nutzbar ist.


----------



## Aggrotyp (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

muss doch nicht immer gleich eine tastatur sein zum zocken, gönn deiner linken doch sowas:
Razer Nostromo Gaming Keypad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

deine alte tastatur behaltest du einfach fürs tippen, und eine vernünftige maus dazu wie zum beispiel schon erwähnt die Deathadder.
am besten beim nächsten saturn oder mm testen wegen der passgenauigkeit für deine hände, sollte beides vorrätig sein.


----------



## Pagz (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*

SteelSeries Sensei, USB (62150) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Habe den Vorgänger, die Xai, und kann die Maus nur empfehlen (bin auch Linkshänder)


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> muss doch nicht immer gleich eine tastatur sein zum zocken, gönn deiner linken doch sowas:
> Razer Nostromo Gaming Keypad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> deine alte tastatur behaltest du einfach fürs tippen, und eine vernünftige maus dazu wie zum beispiel schon erwähnt die Deathadder.
> am besten beim nächsten saturn oder mm testen wegen der passgenauigkeit für deine hände, sollte beides vorrätig sein.


 Die Deathadder in links gibts im nächsten Saturn oder MediaMarkt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Und das Nostromo ist für die linke Hand ausgelegt, nun rate doch bitte mal warum der TE eine Linkshänder Maus möchte...


----------



## Aggrotyp (9. April 2012)

*AW: Linkshänder tastatur und maus gesucht*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die Deathadder in links gibts im nächsten Saturn oder MediaMarkt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Und das Nostromo ist für die linke Hand ausgelegt, nun rate doch bitte mal warum der TE eine Linkshänder Maus möchte...


 
hoppla, entweder zu schnell überflogen, oder ein bier zuviel, sorry @ te


----------

